# Need to cut 6" diamter whole in 2x6?



## SeanTX (Oct 20, 2014)

Any thoughts on cutting a perfectly round hole in 2x6 planks? I am making "Cornhole" boards (it's a bean bag toss game) if you are wondering what the heck I'm talking about . I have a jig saw and a variable speed router ... don't think I have a bit that would work for the router but will buy one if that is the best tool. 

But even if I use the router, how? I need technical details ... I'm kinda slow.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Using 2x6 for the decking will make for one really heavy for hole board. I made mine using 2x4s for the frame and legs and using 3/4" ply for the deck. It makes cutting the hole much easier as well. I used a jigsaw and cut carefully along my lines to get a really good hole. My boards are still quite heavy since I used 2x4 material for the frame and legs. Doing it again, I'd use 3/4 stock for the frame and legs, probably poplar because it's cheap. 

If you're intent on using 2x material for the decking, I'd still probably use a jigsaw then sand the hole smooth with a spindle sander.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Okay here is something you might try. If you have something like a forsner bit to cut a smooth round hole to start with then use a rabbeting router bit to do the rest of it. You need to use a rabbeting bit that has multiable size bearings and you need to figure which ones to use to get you to 6". You start with a smooth hole and route it out then flip the board over and rout again. Each time the hole gets bigger. I hope I explained this so you can understand it. If not just ask.

Don

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rabbet-Set-1-2-Shank-/261828903722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf638032a


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You can make this a simple or as complicated as you wish, if it was me I would carefully cut the hole with the jig saw, sand edges smooth and be done with it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

FrankC said:


> You can make this a simple or as complicated as you wish, if it was me I would carefully cut the hole with the jig saw, sand edges smooth and be done with it.


Ditto.

Its a cornhole board, not a Victorian era desk.

they do sell 6" hole saws as well. Looks to be about 30 bucks on amazon. 

Really depends what tools you have. got a jigsaw? use it. Drill but no Jigsaw? get the hole saw. 

Got a router and neither of the above? make that work...

I would use plywood too, itll be lighter and you wont need to plane, joint, and join construction lumber.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Draw a circle, use the jigsaw, sand and paint. Drink beer and play cornhole.

If you really want to get fancy, make a circle jig for the jigsaw.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Question? If a standard, box store bought 2x6 is 5 1/4" wide, how can a 6" diameter hole be drilled into them unless the 2.6s are attached?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Toolman2 said:


> Question? If a standard, box store bought 2x6 is 5 1/4" wide, how can a 6" diameter hole be drilled into them unless the 2.6s are attached?


they would have to be, a cornhole board is 24" wide. (there are rules and regulations)!)


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing Toolman


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

SeanTX said:


> Any thoughts on cutting a perfectly round hole in 2x6 planks? I am making "Cornhole" boards (it's a bean bag toss game) if you are wondering what the heck I'm talking about . I have a jig saw and a variable speed router ... don't think I have a bit that would work for the router but will buy one if that is the best tool.
> 
> But even if I use the router, how? I need technical details ... I'm kinda slow.


If you cut a 6" diameter hole in a 2x6 you will be cutting the board into two pieces. Even if it was 6" wide (which it is not) it would cut it in two pieces.

George


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> Using 2x6 for the decking will make for one really heavy for hole board. I made mine using 2x4s for the frame and legs and using 3/4" ply for the deck. It makes cutting the hole much easier as well. I used a jigsaw and cut carefully along my lines to get a really good hole. My boards are still quite heavy since I used 2x4 material for the frame and legs. Doing it again, I'd use 3/4 stock for the frame and legs, probably poplar because it's cheap.
> 
> If you're intent on using 2x material for the decking, I'd still probably use a jigsaw then sand the hole smooth with a spindle sander.


 I can't figure anyways to cut a round 2" hole in a 2x6:laughing:


----------



## Old Noob (Dec 29, 2014)

I make and sell custom cornhole board sets. I use a 6" hole saw but the playing surface is made of plywood...that's what the official rules call for (I use oak but you can certainly use cheaper). If you use 2x6 stock, your playing surface will be much too rigid for the game and you won't get the same action as with plywood (I also play the game). Also, if you use the 2x6, you will have to cross brace on 2 sides of the hole as the hole will be wider than your board.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

The boards could be edge glued and not braced, but my biggest concern with using framing lumber would be that the wood might not be dry enough to not warp and split.


----------



## SeanTX (Oct 20, 2014)

*Pictures of 1st board*

Yes - the 2x6's are pocket-hole screwed together ... decided to buy a 6" Hole Saw drill bit from Home Depot.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, that looks heavy!


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, heavy, and hopefully wont warp. but it does look nice and well made. nice lap joint on the legs.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Use a 3/4" board and cut a hole in it. Size it up and make it all perfect. Cut a rough hole in your game board that is slightly smaller then 6". Use a pattern or flush cut router bit to transfer the hole from the template to the game board. Sand smooth.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Same ? came to my mind too, Toolman.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

If you have a router and a 1 1/2" long straight bit all you need to do is make a simple 1 use circle jig, or you could put a little more time into it and make yourself an adjustable jig from "X" to "Y" and use it for all the junk you get into in the future.

It took me longer to find my glasses, the 4 jigs to the right and the camera than it did to make the leftmost jig. The rightmost jig is a "Jasper circle guide" it does from 1-7" circles or disks. Inexpensive and gets tonza use.

Crap I didn't look to see how old this was!


----------

